# New Rocket Purchase - total newbie!!!



## GuyLevine

Hello Everyone...

this is my first post so please be gentle. I am about to by a rocket Giotto v2 and a mazzer mini. I have only drank Americanos before and was going to buy a Gaggia Classic but it seems everyone upgrades pretty quickly so I just thought I would bite the bullet.

Should I go and drink some Espresso from a good cafe so I know what a good one is first so I have something to compare? Will I be able to get something ok, I.e. better than Costa in a short period of time? Am I mad

If anyone has any pointers please feel free.

I am going to by from BB so hope I will get a mini lesson there!!


----------



## shrink

Well done.. Some great choices, but if you haven't bought yet, consider alternatives to the mazer mini, it's good but quite expensive for what it is, and there are alternatives. I keep harping on about it lately, but the quamar m80e is the same size as a mini, has awesome electronic timing, is doserless and costs half as much as a mini-e buy with a bigger motor and bigger burrs than a normal mini. looks kinda the same too.

Anyway, great choice on machine, it will be capable of some awesome espresso. Can I suggest as you're new to all of this, and have clearly spent a huge amount of money, that it would be worth speaking to someone about a barista training course. Our very own Glenn from the forum does it, as does funinacup if you're further north. There courses will help you get the very best from your machine without weeks of painful guesswork and wasted coffee.

And your past point, I'd say yes, go out, taste coffee from high end shops, find out what blends they are using and if you like it, try the same blend at home. Many high end shops sell retail packs of the beans they are buying so you can take some home and see how you get on.

Other than that, happy coffee making. Remember to get yourself a nice tamper, a milk jug and some scales







the scales on particular are hugely important for weighing shots and improving consistency.

Have fun


----------



## shrink

I'd also suggest that a blindfolded monkey, using a gaggia classic an mc2 grinder and some stale lavazza beans could make a better coffee than costa do on a daily basis. A quick training course and you'll be making top class coffee in no time.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Hello Guy. First off, a trip to BB is a good idea - you will get excellent impartial advice - you may even find you buy something else having had hands on experience at the store. You might want to think about the Mazzer mini and, again, seek advice before purchasing. After all, you don't want to be a hostage to upgraditis by buying in haste. Try espresso and espresso/milk based drinks from a good independent - avoid the likes of the big chains. Their coffee is bland because it is aimed at a public that isn't that interested in what's in the cup. But, in the end, there is no substitute for experimentation. Buy fresh beans from a local roaster and see what tickles your fancy. Avoid lightly roasted beans for espresso unless you like high acidity. There are loads of online roaster to chose from. It's a good idea to give them all a go to get a feel of what your tastebuds prefer. Some roaster do taster packs which are good value. Subscriptions are a good way of ensuring a regular supply once you've found a roaster you really like but you can get tied in for three, six or even twelve months. Londinium have a 'pay as you go' subscription which is a good idea. You can drop out whenever you like and resubscribe at will. Think Hasbean have something similar but, IMO, their beans are a bit light for espresso - even their espresso blend. After the delightful Claudette has battered your credit card and you get your kit home - take your time and have fun dialling in your kit. Once you've got your extraction right, you won't believe how good coffee can be. Enjoy.


----------



## garydyke1

Dont discount Has Bean for espresso. There have been some down right killers recently. The Jailbreak we were pulling yesterday at Tutbury tea room was a real crowd pleaser (choc caramel toffee) , even for non coffee drinkers and newbies ; )

The IMM subscription will not be 100% geared towards espresso, especially with the influx of coffees from Kenya....however - conversely El Salvador + Has bean + espresso = yuuummmm


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Guy

Bella Barista will definitely look after you and will show you how to make a coffee so that when you get your machine home you're not guessing.

I provide in-home barista training where I come to you and teach on your machine and grinder - helping you get the very best out of your setup.

Let me know where you are so that I can put together a competitive quote for you, or recommend someone closer if you are too far away from me.

When making an Americano it is important to note that you should run water into the cup first and then extract the espresso into the hot water.

If you pull the shot then add hot water there is a noticeable degradation in the taste.

Please do mention to Claudette that you are a Coffee Forums UK member too.


----------



## GuyLevine

Glenn said:


> Welcome to Coffee Forums UK GuyBella Barista will definitely look after you and will show you how to make a coffee so that when you get your machine home you're not guessing.I provide in-home barista training where I come to you and teach on your machine and grinder - helping you get the very best out of your setup.Let me know where you are so that I can put together a competitive quote for you, or recommend someone closer if you are too far away from me.When making an Americano it is important to note that you should run water into the cup first and then extract the espresso into the hot water.If you pull the shot then add hot water there is a noticeable degradation in the taste.Please do mention to Claudette that you are a Coffee Forums UK member too.


Thanks Glenn. I am based in Manchester and would like some training ASAP!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

GuyLevine said:


> Thanks Glenn. I am based in Manchester and would like some training ASAP!


If Glen isn't able to sort some training - have a look at Cafe and Co, Rainhill. Neil provides a whole range of training at all levels including introductory - i.e. for those new to espresso making. Had some training there a few weeks ago and really enjoyed myself.

http://www.caffeandco.com/


----------



## The Systemic Kid

GuyLevine said:


> Thanks Glenn. I am based in Manchester and would like some training ASAP!


Thinking a bit more about it, might want to pop into Northern Tea Power and speak to Wayne - don't know if he does training but if he doesn't, he will know someone who does.


----------



## Glenn

You can also try Gareth at Coffee Fix in Gatley for barista training.

I used to train in Manchester when working there a few days a week but am now predominantly London based.


----------



## shrink

http://www.liminicoffee.co.uk/coffee_barista_training.html

These guys are in Sheffield and also do training I believe


----------



## Glenn

That's Youri - a very good trainer and he will most certainly get you pulling great shots.


----------



## shrink

Thanks Glenn, the name just wouldn't come to my brain at all. I've heard good things about youri


----------



## reneb

Thoroughly recommend a training session, it will dramatically accelerate your learning. Glenn gave me a lesson a few months ago and it helped me a great deal. You learn a huge amount very quickly and he corrected a lot of my technical errors - highly recommended.

I think you are doing the right thing in going for something like a Giotto rather than a Classic. The classic is a great little machine, but it has a tiny boiler and something like a Giotto/Cellini, ECM Barrista, Bezzera Mitica or Expobabar dual boiler should stave of upgraditis for some time. They are all much larger machines, but they are far more capable and will give you much better shots. They also tend to be quite forgiving, and of course they have an e61 grouphead.

No doubt some will also suggest a lever machine, and that is another option - you have quite a few choices if you have over a grand to spend on the espresso machine.

Can't comment on the mazzer, some people think you can do better for the money, particularly if you go the second hand route.


----------

